# Southern Fried Rabbit with Spicy Coleslaw



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Okay.....I have posted some of my favorite cajun, fish and dersert recipies. I know this is a fishing board, but I am also a hunter so here are some of my favorite wildgame recipies for my brother and sister hunters. ENJOY!!!!!


1 whole rabbit, cut into 8 pieces
3 cups of butter milk
2-3 cups of flour
2 tsp paprika
2 tsp garlic powder
salt 
pepper
1 head of cabbage
1 peeled and shredded carrot
10-15 hot oilives
1/2 jar of the juice from the oilives
3 tsp mayonaise

Place rabbit pieces in large ziplock bag or glas pan with lid. Cover with buttermilk and refrigerate fot at least 24hrs.

Heat frying oil in larg skillet. (there should be enough oil to cover the rabbit 1/2 way when placed in the pan). Mix flour,salt,pepper,paprika and garlic in a bowl. Take rabbit out of marinade and derdge in flour mix. place rabbit pieces in hot oil. Fry until golde brown on both sides, at least two mins. Place rabbit pieces in oven ready pan. Bake at 350 degs for 12-18 mins or until interior temp is 165 degs. Shred half a head of cabbage. Mix with shredded carrot and sliced olives. In another bowl. mix olive juice, mayonaise, salt and pepper to taste. Pour over cabbage mix. Slice a couple of oilives to place on top as garnish.


----------

